# Adjustable Finger Joint Jig



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

Have thought about doing one of these for a while. Had some time between projects so gave it a try. Fingers are all 1/2" wide. Worked great and only required light mallet taps to make the fit. Had on chip out issue but I did not score the cut line and pushed the router a little to hard/fast. Now will make 5/8", 3/4", 7/8" and 1" fingers to allow lots of versatility. Thanks for looking.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

thx for sharing


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

How are the fingers attached? I can't quite tell by looking at the photos.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

BCK said:


> thx for sharing



BC, how do you find time for sleeping, sure sounds like you have interests in a very large number areas. Good fo you.

Jerry


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

1/4-20 socket head with 1/4-20 nut in t-track ..


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

The 124 ShopNotes magazine has a jig same.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

very interesting jig. The fingers are made of MDF? Why are they so long?


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

The fingers are long to allow for thicker wood and doing both boards from one side by offsetting one of the two boards. And to provide good balance for the router.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

OK, understood !


----------

